# Canon officially announces the Canon Speedlite EL-1



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 14, 2020)

> *MELVILLE, N.Y., October 14, 2020* –– As a photographer, the equipment you invest in needs to measure up to the standards you set forth as a creator. In the true spirit of exemplary creativity, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced the Speedlite EL-1. This new generation professional Speedlite provides higher performance and reliability unlike ever before, in comparison to previous models, with a new rechargeable Li-ion battery and newly designed user-friendly interface.
> “As an extended form of expression, we understand that integrating a flash into your photography is an art form, and having the right equipment to meet your artistic demands is imperative to client service,” said Tatsuro “Tony” Kano, executive vice president and general manager of the Canon U.S.A., Inc. Imaging Technologies & Communications Group. “We’re excited to bring the...



Continue reading...


----------



## MintChocs (Oct 14, 2020)

If I had a thousand dollars just lying around..........


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 14, 2020)

That price is shock and awe for me.


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 14, 2020)

MintChocs said:


> If I had a thousand dollars just lying around..........



it still wouldn't be spent on this... RF glass yes; EL-1 no.


----------



## Gazwas (Oct 14, 2020)

What were Canon thinking and who reserched the market price as I'm very sure no Canon Speedlite user saw this coming at double the current model.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Oct 14, 2020)

Gazwas said:


> What were Canon thinking and who reserched the market price as I'm very sure no Canon Speedlite user saw this coming at double the current model.



It looks like a model above the current model and not a replacement.


----------



## jdavidse (Oct 14, 2020)

It has a red ring, so there’s at least a $400 bump right there


----------



## pixel8foto (Oct 14, 2020)

Profoto's £1000 speedlight has sold well despite it being a little flakey. If this is solid, it has a market.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 14, 2020)

pixel8foto said:


> Profoto's £1000 speedlight has sold well despite it being a little flakey. If this is solid, it has a market.



I know a couple of pros that have already preordered the EL-1. On paper, this is the best Speedlite we've seen.


----------



## Joules (Oct 14, 2020)

A 1-series flash ... 1-series cameras sell, so I'm sure they are just fine selling a similarly build and priced high end accessory. Especially once they get serious with regards to the RF 1-series.


----------



## Sharlin (Oct 14, 2020)

Now waiting for the EL-5 and the EL-x0. The EL-100 already exists.


----------



## Random Orbits (Oct 14, 2020)

pixel8foto said:


> Profoto's £1000 speedlight has sold well despite it being a little flakey. If this is solid, it has a market.



I would agree if Canon made strobes/accessories like Profoto. The change in battery technology improves recycle time, but it would have added value if it natively controlled its own ecosystem of monolights. That way, Canon would provide the entire solution. The EX-600s helped to killed off pocketwizards with its own radio syncing built in. Canon would similarly pressure Profoto if it came out with a native line of strobes with some innovations (i.e. more flexibility/features with wireless technology).


----------



## fox40phil (Oct 14, 2020)

How about master transmitter in the bodies (BT/wifi)!? can't be that hard....


----------



## bergstrom (Oct 14, 2020)

finally , a flash for really rich people!!


----------



## H. Jones (Oct 14, 2020)

Sharlin said:


> Now waiting for the EL-5 and the EL-x0. The EL-100 already exists.


Good point on naming. I was wondering where they might be headed, EL-5 and EL-10 seem like a good start to complete the line-up

EL-1: new flagship line, $1100
EL-5: 600-series replacement, $600
EL-10: 430EX replacement, $300
EL-100: existing, $150

I said this on the other post, but I'll crosspost my thoughts here in this thread:

So unfortunately I guess Canon saw that with the Profoto A1, people were willing to pay $1000 for a flash  Unfortunate because I see this as a big update over my 600EX-RT, but will definitely try one out through Canon CPS and see if I decide it's worth the investment. I'm sure the pandemic may have upped the price with how delayed this thing was anyway. I wish it had more power output for a higher price, though. You can buy two Paul C Buff Einsteins or one and an external battery for the price of this, which is a lot more power and makes this a bit frustrating. But it's definitely a new line above the 600, so I can understand this is aimed at 1DX customers.

Looks like the new LP-EL battery is almost identical to the LP-E6 but is slightly longer and hangs off the LP-E6 charger. Should be enough to not confuse the batteries with LP-E6, but I'm sure I will anyway.

Nice that it includes the LP-E6 charger. I already have 3 but it I do enjoy having more to be able to charge more camera batteries anyway.

In one video I was pretty pleasantly surprised by the output of the modeling lights, they seemed to be pretty effective and directional even inside of a softbox. Also seems like it will be a nice autofocus assist, since you can turn it on and off just by double tapping the shutter button.

Canon hasn't mentioned it yet, but I get the impression the modeling lights could work well for video in low light, especially since they have adjustable color temperature. 3 hours runtime is somewhat short, but would be fine with a few batteries for long events.

I still think the biggest single thing for me is the 1/8192 power level. I shoot a lot of low light and long exposure portraiture where often I end up avoiding flash altogether to be able to see ambient light. I can see this being super useful for F/1.2 portraits in low light where you just want to add a pop to the face of your subject and some catch light in the eyes. Previously I've used cellphone flashlights on low power for some of these uses, but a flash in a softbox or umbrella would he endlessly better. Even just the modeling light would work great for those uses.


----------



## sulla (Oct 14, 2020)

ha, glad I bought four 600 EX-RTs used recently for 150 - 200 € each.


----------



## Viggo (Oct 14, 2020)

Supercharge the power not the price.

I will write that on a cardboard and walk in circles in my yard...


----------



## calfoto (Oct 14, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> I still think the biggest single thing for me is the 1/8192 power level.



Yeah, that’s the spec that first caught my attention - an extremely low power fill could be useful in many situations.


----------



## eosuser1234 (Oct 14, 2020)

I will stick with my Godox AD200 Pro and AD400 Pro. Been happy with this setup now for a bit.


----------



## H. Jones (Oct 14, 2020)

Here's a look inside the flash head of the EL-1




Looking at the bottom of the flash in this product image, there's not exactly an opening for the fan. It's hard to tell if the joint where the head connects to the body of the flash is where the air would be moved, or if it is actually within the joint between the two, but I don't get the impression that this is any less sealed than the 600EX, and instead I actually get the impression that this is better sealed than the 600EX, especially since they claim the same level of resistance as the 1DX.


----------



## BeenThere (Oct 14, 2020)

fox40phil said:


> How about master transmitter in the bodies (BT/wifi)!? can't be that hard....


Bluetooth doesn’t extend far enough reliably.


----------



## Gazwas (Oct 14, 2020)

If this had come with a range of cool modifiers to buy along with it then I could see the market for a profoto beating £1000 Canon flash but as it stands its just another (rather expensive) Canon Speedlite.


----------



## Hector1970 (Oct 14, 2020)

It won’t worry Godox. Of course Canon will sell it plenty of them but it represents poor value for money. A flash Is something I’ve no trouble going 3rd party. Yongnues knock offs are just as good as Canon originals. I’m sure they’ll bring out something equivalent.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 14, 2020)

There are some nice features, the flash memory function, the battery, second curtain sync (though I have never missed not having it) the led modeling light etc etc, but it is too rich for my blood at this point and I am a pretty heavy 600EX-RT user, I own seven. Maybe if I did more event work and my order book looked strong but my current setup of 600’s and Einstein’s works well enough.

If I was in the $1,000 per flash price bracket then the Profoto seems to make more sense to me as it integrates with a complete lighting system of modifiers, much higher power strobes both battery and mains powered.

The lower power option they are making a noise about really is a gimmick though, I think I only wanted less power than 1/256th once and I achieved that by moving the flash back a couple of feet.


----------



## fox40phil (Oct 14, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Bluetooth doesn’t extend far enough reliably.


yeah ok... but Wifi would work really nice!.... I can't understand why this isn't in the bodies already... especially in the R5 & R6! Also the 5DIV has Wifi!

And how about faster flash-sync for the bodies? >1/500s ;P!


----------



## FramerMCB (Oct 14, 2020)

Four things stand out:

1 $$$$ (yikes)

2 faster recycle times (yeah/wahoo!!!)

3 the Power setting options (yessiree!!!)

4 a built-in Fan for cooling (Nice!)


Oh, and it looks pretty cool too!


----------



## YuengLinger (Oct 14, 2020)

Careful, Canon. Nobody succesfully copies Leica.


----------



## ashmadux (Oct 14, 2020)

That price and red ring? You gotta be kidding me. You can get 2/3 big lights for that price, or two with controller. No thanks

+ wheres the new interface? its been 20 years!!!


----------



## H. Jones (Oct 14, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> The lower power option they are making a noise about really is a gimmick though, I think I only wanted less power than 1/256th once and I achieved that by moving the flash back a couple of feet.



I wouldn't call it a gimmick at all.

For a start, I've done plenty of indoor portraits in very space-restrictive settings, including literal caves, where I've had to use multiple layers of diffusion to get the power down to basically cande-light ambient, which is adding more work and time to shoots where I'm already often working against the clock. Secondly, this allows the flash to be controlled in camera to pull off the same power level, including ETTL, which totally takes needing to move anything out of the equation and makes it a lot easier to do this off of just ETTL ratios between lights. Moving the flash also changes the spread, making the flash appear flatter than if it was just a lower power in the same spot.

With it working in ETTL, I can think of dozens of situations where I've been in very low-light environments and on-camera flash is way too powerful even at 1/256th. My normal ISO photographing dances for the newspaper is 6400, and I look forward to this allowing me to add a pop to the foreground using exposure compensation ETTL while keeping the ambient, colorful dance lights filling in the background. With technology today I really don't focus on portraits always ending up at ISO 100, and this makes it a lot easier to work a flash into a natural light F/1.2 portrait on the street at night for fill without having to stick a dozen diffusion gels overtop of it. To me this is an ideal natural-light flash as a news photographer, and I'm sure plenty of wedding photographers will feel very similarly about it, especially ones who typically lean towards natural light.


----------



## ashmadux (Oct 14, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> There are some nice features, the flash memory function, the battery, second curtain sync (though I have never missed not having it) the led modeling light etc etc, but it is too rich for my blood at this point and I am a pretty heavy 600EX-RT user, I own seven. Maybe if I did more event work and my order book looked strong but my current setup of 600’s and Einstein’s works well enough.
> 
> If I was in the $1,000 per flash price bracket then the Profoto seems to make more sense to me as it integrates with a complete lighting system of modifiers, much higher power strobes both battery and mains powered.
> 
> The lower power option they are making a noise about really is a gimmick though, I think I only wanted less power than 1/256th once and I achieved that by moving the flash back a couple of feet.



2nd curtain sync is a big deal - super awesome even. But not for 1100.00.


H. Jones said:


> I wouldn't call it a gimmick at all.
> 
> For a start, I've done plenty of indoor portraits in very space-restrictive settings, including literal caves, where I've had to use multiple layers of diffusion to get the power down to basically cande-light ambient, which is adding more work and time to shoots where I'm already often working against the clock. Secondly, this allows the flash to be controlled in camera to pull off the same power level, including ETTL, which totally takes needing to move anything out of the equation and makes it a lot easier to do this off of just ETTL ratios between lights. Moving the flash also changes the spread, making the flash appear flatter than if it was just a lower power in the same spot.
> 
> With it working in ETTL, I can think of dozens of situations where I've been in very low-light environments and on-camera flash is way too powerful even at 1/256th. My normal ISO photographing dances for the newspaper is 6400, and I look forward to this allowing me to add a pop to the foreground using exposure compensation ETTL while keeping the ambient, colorful dance lights filling in the background. With technology today I really don't focus on portraits always ending up at ISO 100, and this makes it a lot easier to work a flash into a natural light F/1.2 portrait on the street at night for fill without having to stick a dozen diffusion gels overtop of it. To me this is an ideal natural-light flash as a news photographer, and I'm sure plenty of wedding photographers will feel very similarly about it, especially ones who typically lean towards natural light.


I wish i knew as much as you did about flash. It's been a frustrating learning experience, and I'm still bad. TTL is all over the place, and for the fast moving situations I shoot, manual is not an option.


----------



## photoenix (Oct 14, 2020)

$1099 .... 

..

....
.

.
.....
hahahahahahaha


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 14, 2020)

H. Jones said:


> I wouldn't call it a gimmick at all.
> 
> For a start, I've done plenty of indoor portraits in very space-restrictive settings, including literal caves, where I've had to use multiple layers of diffusion to get the power down to basically cande-light ambient, which is adding more work and time to shoots where I'm already often working against the clock. Secondly, this allows the flash to be controlled in camera to pull off the same power level, including ETTL, which totally takes needing to move anything out of the equation and makes it a lot easier to do this off of just ETTL ratios between lights. Moving the flash also changes the spread, making the flash appear flatter than if it was just a lower power in the same spot.
> 
> With it working in ETTL, I can think of dozens of situations where I've been in very low-light environments and on-camera flash is way too powerful even at 1/256th. My normal ISO photographing dances for the newspaper is 6400, and I look forward to this allowing me to add a pop to the foreground using exposure compensation ETTL while keeping the ambient, colorful dance lights filling in the background. With technology today I really don't focus on portraits always ending up at ISO 100, and this makes it a lot easier to work a flash into a natural light F/1.2 portrait on the street at night for fill without having to stick a dozen diffusion gels overtop of it. To me this is an ideal natural-light flash as a news photographer, and I'm sure plenty of wedding photographers will feel very similarly about it, especially ones who typically lean towards natural light.


Well like I said I have needed lower than 1/256th power vary rarely and certainly nothing adjusting the aperture or moving the flash back a little haven't solved. Having said that I also carry diffusion/neutral density gels but can honestly say I have never used them other than to demonstrate what they do.

I don't understand the second point, you can control any of the flashes from the camera now.

As for your other scenarios, it has been shown before that in ETTL the EX flashes will fire at less than 1/256th anyway, I suspect Canon have just opened up to manual selection what ETTL was always doing anyway.

But if it is a feature you need then all power to you, lower power isn't in the top 50 features I would have listed to Canon as important in a new flash. 

For instance:-
Why doesn't it have a touch screen?
Why doesn't it have a screen that can display all five groups at the same time?
Why doesn't it have a button per group? You still have to scroll to see or control each group in turn!
Why didn't they go for a round head that would support many more modifiers?
Why don't they make modifiers or even more gels? We were promised more gels for the 600EX-RT, they never came.
Why are we still stuck with a scroll wheel/D pad main interface? How many times have you pushed when you wanted to scroll in the heat of the moment?
Why are we stuck with the same output as the 550EX from 1998? The only thing that changed was the zoom range.

Sure the EL-1 is a nice new flash with some interesting updates on the 600EX-RT II, but considering the competition in the market and the outstanding features and system wide output levels some third parties offer at a fraction of the price I think it is a hard sell and would be very reluctant to recommend it as a solid lighting investment at $1,099! Even if you insist on Canon here is my experience, I bought a brand new 600EX-RT II for $500 and sold it within a couple of months to buy three first generation 600EX-RT's secondhand!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2020)

This is terrible. Now the Yongnuo knockoffs will cost $150!


----------



## jdavidse (Oct 14, 2020)

privatebydesign said:


> Well like I said I have needed lower than 1/256th power vary rarely and certainly nothing adjusting the aperture or moving the flash back a little haven't solved. Having said that I also carry diffusion/neutral density gels but can honestly say I have never used them other than to demonstrate what they do.
> 
> I don't understand the second point, you can control any of the flashes from the camera now.
> 
> ...



Solid points. This flash could have launched at $600 and all these points would still be valid. There is no reason not to have a full 5-button row for groups A-E, a screen that shows them all and a more friendly interface. This thing looks like the back of the 430EX.


----------



## Rivermist (Oct 14, 2020)

jdavidse said:


> It has a red ring, so there’s at least a $400 bump right there


I hadn't notice the red ring, well spotted, so of course it has to be more expensive  (I'll settle for another 600RT on buy & sell for much less than half that money)


----------



## Juangrande (Oct 14, 2020)

pixel8foto said:


> Profoto's £1000 speedlight has sold well despite it being a little flakey. If this is solid, it has a market.



Flakey? I use the A1 either on camera as a controller/fill in conjunction with other ProFoto lights at events or on commercial shoots on stands, with a VAL, or as an accent light and it’s been nothing but 100% reliable with zero issues, love that light and it’s seamless integration with the rest of the line. I also used to own six Canon speedlights that I would use all together and never had any sync issues or misfires with those either, also an excellent flash system but lacking larger mono lights to add to the mix seamlessly. I am surprised at that launch price though, not sure currently the market will support it well. Personally I wish they’d gone with a round head as it’s a more natural looking fall off and seems to be the standard now.


----------



## gwsexton425 (Oct 14, 2020)

sulla said:


> ha, glad I bought four 600 EX-RTs used recently for 150 - 200 € each.



Just wait until you have to deal with the recycle time.


----------



## gwsexton425 (Oct 14, 2020)

If you're buying this, you're getting it for the recycle time. I plan on getting one or two or my main light (when not using my B1's), to group with my 600ex-rt ii's. The ability to charge with the LP-E6 charger is an added bonus.

Sure, it's more expensive than Photos A1/A1x's, but the Profit interface sucks, mostly because the Air Remote's interface does not display the current power output.

People purchasing this are professionals who are willing to invest in a reliable system with the best service around. Cost isn't an issue for those folks.


----------



## calfoto (Oct 14, 2020)

By the way, it won't be shipping until the end of February 2021


----------



## wockawocka (Oct 14, 2020)

1/8192 power

Like, that's nice to have. But everything else is a bit Godox-y and 6 times the price? Am I missing something else outstanding / game changing / evolutionary?

Just that at over a grand I can hire a motorhome and tour Scotland for a week.


----------



## David - Sydney (Oct 14, 2020)

fox40phil said:


> yeah ok... but Wifi would work really nice!.... I can't understand why this isn't in the bodies already... especially in the R5 & R6! Also the 5DIV has Wifi!


The R5's wifi is a bit flakey if you are too far away. It is probably to do with the antennae within the chassis. Much as I would like remote flash control within an external trigger, I am not sure it is possible without the antennae sticking out of the body somehow.


----------



## scottburgess (Oct 15, 2020)

ashmadux said:


> + wheres the new interface? its been 20 years!!!



That was my question too. E-TTL II is a bit long in the tooth. I don't see anything about E-TTL III in the specs (or does it have to be R-TTL or EL-TTL now?).

However, in Canon's potential defense I'll note the specs do refer to a PC Terminal. Could this flash be reprogrammable over time (or possess a BIOS flash capability)? If so, the addition of features might be of interest. I like the thought of a flash that doesn't become obsolete. I expect Canon would be touting this as a feature if it were so, ::sigh::. Something to consider for the EL-1.2 Mark II Version ii.

It sounds so naughty to be flashing your flash. I must do this to get even with Kent--it is a moral imperative!


----------



## tpatana (Oct 15, 2020)

BeenThere said:


> Bluetooth doesn’t extend far enough reliably.



You can make 30-50 meter link fairly reliable if you want. Most BT items don't go that far just because no need, like phone to headphones is usually barely meter or two.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 15, 2020)

scottburgess said:


> That was my question too. E-TTL II is a bit long in the tooth. I don't see anything about E-TTL III in the specs (or does it have to be R-TTL or EL-TTL now?).
> 
> However, in Canon's potential defense I'll note the specs do refer to a PC Terminal. Could this flash be reprogrammable over time (or possess a BIOS flash capability)? If so, the addition of features might be of interest. I like the thought of a flash that doesn't become obsolete. I expect Canon would be touting this as a feature if it were so, ::sigh::. Something to consider for the EL-1.2 Mark II Version ii.
> 
> It sounds so naughty to be flashing your flash. I must do this to get even with Kent--it is a moral imperative!


What doesn’t work in ETTL II that requires a new protocol? And how do you know Canon havent updated it silently along the way?

A PC socket is not a computer interface it is a very old triggering switch technology. The right hand one here.


----------



## sulla (Oct 15, 2020)

gwsexton425 said:


> Just wait until you have to deal with the recycle time.


Yes, I can imagine advantages of the new flash's short recycle times and better cooling, like eg professional photographers at graduations where they *have *to shoot people in really quick succession with a camera mounted flash.

However, I very rarely come into such situations, and when I do, an external battery pack almost always does the trick for me. And when the 600 flash heats up too much, I have to exchange it for a spare one, which is a (small but manageable) pain, true.

I am much more often in a situation where I have to work slower but with more (like: 4) light sources, eg doing portraits of employees for a company. In those situations I very rarely encounter a flash not recharging quickly enough, because I always use freshly recharged NiMh batteries and rarely fire at full power, which reduces recharging times a lot. And if I do encounter recharging issues it is when I take a 2nd photo when the subject blinked his eyes, and then also the new EL-1 or studio-strobes would recharge too slowly.

So yes, of course the EL1 would be better. Worth that much money? The 600 already stretched my budget...

A small detail that I really like in the 600 mark 1: it has exchangeable colour gels, which are very handy if I want to work with colours other than CTO (not that I did this too often, but still). They dropped that on the mark 2 and also on the EL-1 in exchange for fixed coulour filters, a design decison I find strange.


----------



## Tony Bennett (Oct 15, 2020)

Random Orbits said:


> I would agree if Canon made strobes/accessories like Profoto. The change in battery technology improves recycle time, but it would have added value if it natively controlled its own ecosystem of monolights. That way, Canon would provide the entire solution. The EX-600s helped to killed off pocketwizards with its own radio syncing built in. Canon would similarly pressure Profoto if it came out with a native line of strobes with some innovations (i.e. more flexibility/features with wireless technology).



So true. I ditched pocket wizards once I got the 1st 600ex RT's. They have been rock solid. I did finally switch to Godox/Flashpoint a few years ago for studio, etc. If only canon had studio lights or something powerful enough so that these could intermingle like the Godox system does. I would definitely buy into a Canon lighting system.


----------



## Tony Bennett (Oct 15, 2020)

bergstrom said:


> finally , a flash for really rich people!!


That would be Profoto.


----------



## bpietrzak (Oct 16, 2020)

Random Orbits said:


> it still wouldn't be spent on this... RF glass yes; EL-1 no.


spend it on a tripod


----------



## bpietrzak (Oct 16, 2020)

bpietrzak said:


> spend it on a tripod


or a tripod...


----------



## Methodical (Oct 16, 2020)

sulla said:


> Yes, I can imagine advantages of the new flash's short recycle times and better cooling, like eg professional photographers at graduations where they *have *to shoot people in really quick succession with a camera mounted flash...



I shot my daugther's graduation with a Flashpoint speedlite and it hung right on in there with no problems.


----------



## Ian K (Oct 16, 2020)

Ok, we have a flash with L in the name and a red ring around the front of it. It costs far more than the non-L equivalents. I can what they were attempting to do there. However, it doesn’t seem to have enough gains to be worth the price hike.


----------



## ken (Oct 16, 2020)

People are totally missing the point. The price bump isn't for the red ring... It's for the battery life indicator.


----------



## danfaz (Oct 16, 2020)

gwsexton425 said:


> If you're buying this, you're getting it for the recycle time. I plan on getting one or two or my main light (when not using my B1's), to group with my 600ex-rt ii's. The ability to charge with the LP-E6 charger is an added bonus.



Yep, 160-170 continuous shots before getting too hot. That allows you to capture multiple frames of things like bouquet tosses, dancing, maybe some sports, etc. Another cool thing is it can tell 600s to shoot at those super low outputs, which only enhances the usefulness of your 600s!

I pre-ordered one in a heart beat, can't wait to get it!


----------



## pixel8foto (Oct 17, 2020)

Juangrande said:


> Flakey? I use the A1 either on camera as a controller/fill in conjunction with other ProFoto lights at events or on commercial shoots on stands, with a VAL, or as an accent light and it’s been nothing but 100% reliable with zero issues, love that light and it’s seamless integration with the rest of the line. I also used to own six Canon speedlights that I would use all together and never had any sync issues or misfires with those either, also an excellent flash system but lacking larger mono lights to add to the mix seamlessly. I am surprised at that launch price though, not sure currently the market will support it well. Personally I wish they’d gone with a round head as it’s a more natural looking fall off and seems to be the standard now.


I know three people who bought A1s. Two returned them due to unreliability followed by poor after sales service from Profoto and I've read many more reports of issues. Glad that you haven't experienced the same but, by many accounts, "flakey" is accurate.


----------



## Juangrande (Nov 3, 2020)

pixel8foto said:


> I know three people who bought A1s. Two returned them due to unreliability followed by poor after sales service from Profoto and I've read many more reports of issues. Glad that you haven't experienced the same but, by many accounts, "flakey" is accurate.
> [/QUOTE
> I have many friends that have Godox and all have had issues, including just being cheap and break easy. I also know many people who shoot with ProFoto gear and never had any issues except for one who’s light was past warranty but ProFoto honored the repair at no charge anyways. So I guess we’re both going by our experiences.


----------

